# Forgotten my Skill Select EOI ID.



## GarethHaynes (Jun 19, 2014)

Help!

I have had an email today to say that I have received a message through skill select, I have gone to login but I cannot remember what my EOI ID was.

Any ideas how I can retrieve it anyone?


----------

